# Animal Detail...



## HeavenlyDetail

Now i know its been done before but i was desperate to see if i could detail an animal and the plastics so here goes...

Ok the last few days i have been a touch bored so thought i would give the dyson a detail....

Its the animal version sporting single stage purple paintwork with a nice silver metallic band around the middle and low profile runners....These were an optional extra in the John Lewis sale...

The dyson when it turned up...










The first thing i noticed was that at some stage in its life it had had an accident or bump with a wooden skirting board due to the marks on the near side fender.....The owner was not very cautious when navigating this beast...










I informed the owner and she replied i was mad and what the feck was i doing anyway.....

I informed her that i had the tools to remove the defect but it would cost her £10 out of the housekeeping to which she declined the offer and said she would get it stolen and claim off the house insurance....

I decided on the following tools for the job.....










After lifting the bonnet i could see straight away that the owner had neglected it badly due to using her quickly then retiring to the sofa for animal hospital for the afternoon... A touch of 303 aerospace diluted 10:1 would sort this out...










I started with the wash down...I decided against the snow foam simply because when i used it on the microwave last month i was struggling to see through the smoke and felt it unfair on the neighbours as a red dennis turned up at 3am in the morning ......










You can see straight away the months of neglect and dirt built up inside just vanishing......I felt a smile creep over me .......










The animal was then washed using the 2 cup method and dryed using an aquatouch drying towel and hankie.....










Next using swissvax paint rubber and clay lube the dyson was decontaminated and clayed thoroughly.....I found a toe nail so folded the clay in half to stop the paintwork getting scratched....










Once the dyson was clayed i decided to use my 1.5 inch wheel brush on all interior parts before moving to my 2 inch brush for air chambers....This was definetly an exciting part for me a bit like when they found a secret passage in the pyramids.......After 15 minutes i found no pennies but a lego hand and continued with the detail......I felt very sad...










I decided to do a test panel before fully machine polishing and decided on a megs polish pad with 3m finishing polish as last time i did dyson some hologramming was evident and wasnt sure about the new korean plastic used.....










I polished away for about 5 minutes giving 3 passes .....



















I then buffed off the polish before realising that i wasnt really making much headway and my partner was complaining about the noise.....

I decide to ignore the burning smell and put it down to next doors toaster and then pulled out the menz 3.02 and a cutting pad......










Yea baby yea......now we are getting somewhere....The smell of when i used to set alight my plastic soldiers in vietnam burning valley was filling the air and i was getting excited.......The cutting pad was doing the job and the scratches were going.....










I felt a touch sick and dizzie now but struggled on as the customer and neighbours wanted to get to bed.....

The next stage was using swissvax cleaner fluid.....

I applied it to a pad.....










and gave the animal a good polishing and cleaning.....



















I buffed off the fluid and then went through my wax collection to see what i felt would suit this classic....

I decided on swissvax mystery because i felt it would give the paintwork a nice glossy finish.....










I then warmed some wax in my hand.....










before hand applying and massageing into the dyson in fluid straight strokes.....










Any swirls that hadnt come out were being filled with the wax to give it a nice scratch free glow next time i hoover the drive....

The wax was left to dry for 10 minutes.....










During this time i decided to bud out all the filters and housings as this is where the main dust contamination can come from which will eventually scratch the paint work should the dog lick it again.....










I used 1 bud per hole.....

The areas cleaned were then detailed with a fine brush to make sure no dust was hidden in any crevices which may give me sleepness nights.....



















All rubber seals were treated using sonus trim and applied using a cotton detailing bud especially imported from a super drug store my friend knows...



















The wax was then removed using a sonus buffing towel and wiped over using a swissvax polish cloth......The results were superb.....

THE RESULTS




























Check out the flake....


----------



## Detail My Ride

Awesome. I must get round to Pc'ing my hoover, the swirls are awful! :lol:


----------



## HC1001

:lol: :lol: ..........One of the best details I've seen!!!!! Amazing turn around....:thumb:


----------



## wfenix

marc you are a fantastic detailer and am a big admirer of your work with the wax but this is bordering on insanityt and now i feel you should be locked up until your head is sorted mate big lol.


----------



## Epoch

You win, nutter loose in kent

I'll not show the wife as we have the same one!!!!!!


----------



## Brazo

I am speechless - literally!!!!!


----------



## beardboy

You crazy bugger!

I pi$$ed myself reading that!

Were you bored? :lol:


----------



## speed

your mad lol the ocd gettin to ya???


----------



## Mark M

That made me chuckle...but seriously...get an additional hobby to detailing!


----------



## Richy888

well i knew you were a bit weird but you have shocked me now :lol: 

So would you recomend mystery on the dyson plastic work then? :lol:


----------



## Mr Singh

LMFAO! 

You forget beading shots


----------



## drive 'n' shine

:lol: Amusing. 

Don't know what worse actually detailling your hoover or using (wasting) such a decent wax on it.

I've got a badly swirled Henry if you fancy doing another one :thumb:


----------



## rockape

f****ng brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I actually think the henry uses a different moulding process and had trouble getting a ptg reading on the animal...The henry would probably be better using an sfx1 pad with swirlbuster due to more of a silicone prescence in it...I also think maybe titanium by z would suffice due to the nature of henrys tasks where as mine just gets used once a month by a lazy old bid next to me!!!!:wall:


----------



## dave_h




----------



## Deanoecosse

Marc, as we say up here in Scotland "yer aff yer f*u**ing heid ya bampot! You really need to get out more.
Unusual to see young Gaz get the first reply mind, it's not often he does that.


----------



## nortonski

*Animal detailer in Southampton...*

After lurking for the past few weeks I've decided to get my animal detailed, but tell me, whats the difference between a detail & wipe down? (I beleive the term is valet...)

I'm not confident enough at this stage to go it alone & would prefer to watch a master at work...

:lol:


----------



## Mucky

that made me laugh as much as seeing you on the barry boys website

nice work marc


----------



## Mike_001

And now some beading shots please....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Mike_001 said:


> And now some beading shots please....... :lol: :lol:


The fuse blew!!!


----------



## nes2002

Y O Y, OY, OY.....


Funny though!!!


----------



## Phil H

your nuts mate! nuts!

again excellent work! haha and attention to detail. That has to be the cleanest used hoover in the world!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Brazo said:


> I am speechless - literally!!!!!


you and i both! :lol:

Funniest thread for a while, i'm still debating whether you're a sandwich short of a picnic basket or not though lol 

:thumb:


----------



## -ROM-

*I started with the wash down...I decided against the snow foam simply because when i used it on the microwave last month i was struggling to see through the smoke and felt it unfair on the neighbours as a red dennis turned up at 3am in the morning ......*

That is comedy gold... but i have to agree you need help!


----------



## edthedrummer

Brilliant. Absolutely brilliant. Just when i thought you couldn't get any further with detailing. Are you entering her into the monthly competition? Could cause a few upsets.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I think if admin saw this win the monthly and had to put it in the hall of fame it may be a touch embarrasing..

Hey dad look

a ferrari

a focus st

a bmw 

a dyson.......a dyson?????? wtf!!!


----------



## transtek

You should have entered tat in the monthly competition!
I think you would have won as well!:lol: :lol:


----------



## -ROM-

as is quite often pointed out on this forum, its not about what you are detailing but the results you get...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

should we have a poll??:lol:


----------



## edthedrummer

vxrmarc said:


> I think if admin saw this win the monthly and had to put it in the hall of fame it may be a touch embarrasing..
> 
> Hey dad look
> 
> a ferrari
> 
> a focus st
> 
> a bmw
> 
> a dyson.......a dyson?????? wtf!!!


But can't you hear the voice in the back of your head?

"do it" you know you want to


----------



## Detail My Ride

vxrmarc said:


> should we have a poll??:lol:


I think a poll whether you need to see a doctor or not is more appropriate :lol:

I can talk, I detail SO much stuff that isn't a car. EG, my PSP has Titanium on it, as does most of my other gadgets :lol:


----------



## -ROM-

vxrmarc said:


> should we have a poll??:lol:


i reckon so i bet the rules don't say anything about not being allowed to enter a dyson!


----------



## -ROM-

Maybe someone could enter lawn mower to give you a run for your money.


----------



## edthedrummer

rmorgan84 said:


> Maybe someone could enter lawn mower to give you a run for your money.


haha what a good idea. i'll get on it straight away, tomoro that is.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

rmorgan84 said:


> Maybe someone could enter lawn mower to give you a run for your money.


I have a mountfield princess in rosso red......Hmmmm...:speechles


----------



## Detail My Ride

WHIZZER said:


> The competition* can involve any part of a car* be it engine/interior/exterior etc.




....


----------



## -ROM-

vxrmarc said:


> I have a mountfield princess in rosso red......Hmmmm...:speechles


sunndenly i have a mental image of a loaf of bread with one slice missing...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

13yearoldetailer said:


> ....


Phew!!!


----------



## -ROM-

13yearoldetailer said:


> ....


haven't you heard that a dyson is part of the options list from bmw?


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

13yearoldetailer said:


> ....


Well, with the Dyson long nozzle stuck on the cars carpet like a limpet - it would become part of the car!

@ vrxmarc : You really need professional help.

Ps I hope "her indoors" can not read this post or you are further gone than I thought!

God rest your soul, Amen.


----------



## paddy328

Ive seen it all now.


----------



## ryanuk

you have lost the plot lol


----------



## pcc

:lol: 
You really must have been bored. I wonder how Paul will react when he sees you using his Mystery on a dyson. You should have slapped on some Divine and be done with it.


----------



## Mark J

mad as a wasp fella :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC*

you forgot the tyre paint dude :lol:


----------



## Glossmax

Your nuts mate, Focking nuts :lol: 
Next time your bored let me know and I'll let you play with my Alfa. Mind you the Oven could do with a clean.

Just got me a 150e, great bit of kit :thumb: how long do you find the Megs pads last on it, I heard the bigger backing pad cuts into them?


----------



## MickCTR

Crazy, I didn't know whether to laugh or cry. You need locking up 

Funny though! :thumb:

Do we have a 'Detailed something different' section? We should!


----------



## wd40

My God , i know its nice to see something different being detailed but dear me . Gotta be said though you`ve done a stunning job as ususal mate !!:thumb: .


----------



## GlynRS2

What have you been drinking









The men in white coats will be along soon.
In the meantime, I have an Animal just like that, I might just book it in for a detail


----------



## WHIZZER

Marc, I think the product smells have started to get to you .... but all that said top job !


----------



## SimonW

Crazy, just crazy! 

Love the write up though, you came across very passionate about your hoover lol 

Si


----------



## SURFERROSA

Marc,

I withdraw the the two Kent Audi details I have offered you:lol:


----------



## ash_xt

yet again great correction there marc.. was the owner pleased with the result? how did you vaccum the insides? lol


----------



## Scud

Wonder how long that will take to get round the internet.....lol


----------



## ahaydock

!!!!!!!!!!! Good job though.


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

wtf what next


----------



## Guest

You can come and detail my big Karcher Hot water pressure washer if you like Marc?

lol


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Miracle said:


> You can come and detail my big Karcher Hot water pressure washer if you like Marc?
> 
> lol


Not again.....

Anyway dont you start .......The first time i met you , you was rotarying the fridge showing me how nice white comes up:lol:


----------



## br3n

vxrmarc said:


> Not again.....
> 
> Anyway dont you start .......The first time i met you , you was rotarying the fridge showing me how nice white comes up:lol:


fantastic..


----------



## edthedrummer

vxrmarc said:


> Not again.....
> 
> Anyway dont you start .......The first time i met you , you was rotarying the fridge showing me how nice white comes up:lol:


HAHAHAH oh christ i have never laughed so much at a thread in all my life. Fantastic.


----------



## Ollie_247

o my god is this thread on barryboys yet ?

marc you nutter


----------



## Trist

:lol: Look at the flake :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Ollie_247 said:


> o my god is this thread on barryboys yet ?
> 
> marc you nutter


Nope.....

But i am proud to say that the vxr astra thread sits proudly

Look in here to see an archive of some of our favourite threads of all time. Threads in this forum are preserved for life and are therefore locked to prevent further replies.

AT NO.3 IN THE ALL TIME GREATS...


----------



## Brazo

vxrmarc said:


> Nope.....
> 
> But i am proud to say that the vxr astra thread sits proudly
> 
> Look in here to see an archive of some of our favourite threads of all time. Threads in this forum are preserved for life and are therefore locked to prevent further replies.
> 
> AT NO.3 IN THE ALL TIME GREATS...


You'll soon be number one when they see this


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Brazo said:


> You'll soon be number one when they see this


They wont...


----------



## mouthyman

lovely depth.

but uh oh i see some swirls


----------



## Andyuk911

funny


----------



## lomax

How does it bead?

I think thats taking it a little to far!!! I thought i was getting bad when i rainex'd my bathroom lol


----------



## Benskett

That is not normal.


----------



## Ant GTI-6

The Mystery costs more than the Dyson:doublesho :lol: 


Good job on it though mate:thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie

lol, nuts!


----------



## Phil H

didnt know it was on barryboys u read the coments?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Phil H said:


> didnt know it was on barryboys u read the coments?


----------



## BIFF TANNEN

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet job, love the flake pop shot!!
Was lookin forward to the reflection shots in your garage!!!


----------



## Bigpikle

hilarious - great antidote to the overly serious posts sometimes on here :thumb:

we should have more of these. Your title had me thinking you detailed a 4 legged animal....might have to try that


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Bigpikle said:


> hilarious - great antidote to the overly serious posts sometimes on here :thumb:
> 
> we should have more of these. Your title had me thinking you detailed a 4 legged animal....might have to try that


Christ ...yea....

My mates got a tortoise and i know he comments on the shell looking shiny.....

Ah but whatabout the heat issue....

mmmmmmmm...:speechles


----------



## Brazo

Tortoise?

Ah Turtle shell original hard shell wax? 

Linky to BB?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Brazo said:


> Tortoise?
> 
> Ah Turtle shell original hard shell wax?
> 
> Linky to BB?


Cant find it so have joined up....

Thought id fight the detailing corner!!!

Had one comment on joining.....

Are you that nutcase that sp***ed £7000 on that ashtray!!!!

Nice welcome i thought!!!!

Hope he likes the dyson...:lol:

Lucky im a sport!!


----------



## ianFRST

wtf :lol:

whats next?


----------



## Fat Audi 80

Hilarious!!! 

You nutter! :thumb:


----------



## Belleair302

That is an amazing post, but looking at the time spent and chemicals used, surely buying a new one would have been more economical.

Are you still married, or living alone in a caravan???


----------



## S3Nish

Call the men in white coats!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Ah guys...

I was overwhelmed with the support you all gave me with regards to Animal and felt a touch guilty that he never got the full justification of professional detail results that my others received...

So today i cancelled my partners birthday surprise and finished the detail off just as im sure she would have wanted.....

The following photos have now been added...

Im sure you,ll agree that the depth under the lighting and the police in the background were worth the 23 mile journey...


----------



## Brazo

_So today i cancelled my partners birthday surprise and finished the detail off just as im sure she would have wanted....._

Loving your work Marc 

PS is that a hologram I see?


----------



## Epoch

It just gets worse

Truly special Marc you are truly special

Keep up the good work


----------



## Tiptronic

No 50/50 shots then??:buffer: 

Was impressed by the two cup wash though.

Oh, and I didn't see any mention of cleaning and dressing the arches. 

Nice to see a sense of humour coming through though mate:thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3

far to much time on your hands lol


----------



## *vikki*

hahahah you nutter lol


----------



## Jakedoodles

Marc, to detail a dyson is one thing, but to then put it in a car, drive it to a multi story, and then take pictures is just completely over the hill. I really do think we have the complete clinical picture for you now.


----------



## msm

Hahaha COOL!! everyone is detailing any kind of stuff.. GUESS WHAT???

I will :buffer: DETAIL my bathtube!!!!!


----------



## ayrtonsenna

clinically insane springs to mind.:wall:


----------



## megaboost

Thanks for bumping this, I'd missed it


----------



## Foxy Mini

I'd missed this before... brilliant. :thumb: 

I hate my Dyson!


----------



## bigollieg

PMSL - classic tbh!


----------



## Bazza155

My first post and I must say that there are some sick puppies around here...............I like it.

So far a Wheelie bin, a Dyson, what next???


----------



## dirk

looking good marc ,bet the wifes happy ,good one mate


----------



## mally

Nice work, and write up. I did this to ours 2 weeks ago ,same model too. It stunk of dogs, so after i'd finished i grabbed a handful of Lavender heads from the garden and put them in the dust collector, so now every time it gets used it smells lovely.


----------



## soid

http://http://www.barryboys.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=661462#661462


----------



## Thomas-182

Rofl - hahaha - Lmao

First time I've seen this, The after pictures made me laugh sooooo much :thumb:

Classic, that's amazing. Using such products on the dyson


----------



## bud man

:lol: :lol: :lol: like it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sir Sideways

Sir you are a genius and mad lol


----------



## dinodog

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Havent lol that much.
A very good write up with pics.
:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk

i have a pizza box her mec,wana detail it? what price am i looking at?

think it would come up a treat


----------



## richjohnhughes

liking the car park shots.........very wet. 

hey, if you are that bored, you can come round any have a go at my car!!


----------



## Eko

hahahhaa It's the shots of the dyson in the carpark at the end that had me creased, an unexpected treat!!!!


----------



## impster

Great results mate. What did you use on the wheels?


----------



## JonR356

Awesome. Great reflections


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

impster said:


> Great results mate. What did you use on the wheels?


Aerospace 303 and it flies along now......Am thinking of modding the filter aswell to a k&n...hepa one.


----------



## jonnygearbox

u didn't even clean the screen on that animal. its rotten with dust


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I had to drive it there!!


----------



## Totoland

SUPER DETAIL! And, one of the best/funniest writeup's I've seen in a long time.

Question though: Do you get any product sling off the wheels?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Generally not actually........and if i do i put it in reverse and it generally sucks it up!!


----------



## Martyn YTFC

Slightly different write up :lol:


----------



## detroitcustom

You definitely have too much free time on your hands there matey...love your work nontheless...all others in the carpark pale by comparison..LOL


----------



## vectra4me

pmsl, ur mad m8


----------



## Warduke

HE HE CRAZY DUDE!!!!! .


----------



## regaltang

well what can i say that has not all ready been said


----------



## bullit

awesome lmao


----------



## RaceGlazer

Found this thread on Google - absolutely barking, but have a talent for comedy wasted on detailing


----------



## Finerdetails

Marc, you suck!!! lol

One of the worst details I've seen since I posted our leather suite!

You made me laugh man, you got guts to post that!


----------



## Mark raw

That was so funny especially thebit about the toe nail and clay, certainly made a change to read this.


----------



## Mr.Mexi

rotfl - brilliant!


----------



## Rowan83

lmao!!

taking about digging up the past :lol:


----------



## 1996a6v6

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho 

Detailing a hoover, boy, you must have the bug very bad !


----------



## martyp

Awesome turnaround on the plastic work, ROFL! 

But taking shots of it in a parking lot!!! WTF would you say if someone saw ya! :doublesho


----------



## Vail3r

Haha nice correction work


----------



## Deano

christ. who got the spade out?


----------



## pany

LMAO :lol:

I loved the photos in the garage, and the pictures of the popping flake.


----------



## marky76

*animal*

your a legend !!!!!!! awesome


----------



## Hanson_44

haha quality! what must people have thought when you were taking pictures in the car park. lol


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

ive seen a lot of things on here but this one really does top the list of most crazyest things ever done. vxrmarc i think u need some help like see a shrink kinda help lol


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

lol that is awsome work there matey !:thumb:

am loving the car park shots very max power fell to it and prob more power in 
that dyson than some saxos and corsas that have appeared in the mag lol


----------



## Simon01

Who's going to top that now lol


----------



## macca5050

I think I many have spotted your car in the background... VXR?


----------



## giblet

macca5050 said:


> I think I many have spotted your car in the background... VXR?


well hes not called vxrmarc because he drives a bmw is he!
iirc thats his old vxr, he now has a shiny new ring edition, which everyone is dying to see!


----------



## s2ook

LMAO you sir deserve to lead the next assault on parliament as a candidate for the raving monster loony party...perhaps you could add mandatory dyson detailing to the manifesto!?!


----------



## Dave Spalding

I seriously just about pi$$ed myself when reading that! Cheered me up loads, so cheers mate. 

Fvck only knows what anyone in that car park must of thought if they saw you taking photos of your hoover :lol:


----------



## Mrdetail

how much will you charge to do a henry in red?


----------



## jamiesim

Lol!!!!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Mrdetail said:


> how much will you charge to do a henry in red?


£80 with pledge.


----------



## Bryman

[email protected] thread, i have to say i`ve done similar things since being on this forum, i have done a hoover but not to the extent you have though, i have waxed a chrome toaster before, and that looked brandnew again

the last thing i stripped right down, and works like new again is the,,,,,,wait for the threads of others now, was my lawnmower, lol

amazin how the green from grass can be such an evil dye


----------



## cheffi

2 cup method :lol:

you just made my day 

(seems i've to test my little project... i wondered if i can get my arm a bit glossier with polish and wax )


----------



## boxstaman

Is it me or do some people have waaaaay to much time on their hands.......


----------



## fpan

This is perversion :speechles


----------



## TwinSport

How about leaving this forum? 
You're wrong here mate  .

And sorry to say that but you also seem stupid.
This threat is more kind of a joke  . You defenetly didn't get it.

Go play with Lego!


----------



## Needs a clean

"I decided against the snow foam simply because when i used it on the microwave last month i was struggling to see through the smoke and felt it unfair on the neighbours as a red dennis turned up at 3am in the morning ......"

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Was pi**ing myself laughing at this post!!!! You have too much time on your hands!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Deano

really funny thread. even funnier is those people on forums dedicated to one litre sh*tboxes that dont get the fact that this is a **** take and start slagging.


----------



## carsey

Ahahaha, I have to agree.


----------



## srmtor

Just seen this for the 1st time, youve got far to much time on your hands!! Made me laugh though!!


----------



## Neil_S

Be warned, if you come to DW just to abuse dedicated members of this forum you will be banned immediately.


----------



## sjstrange

Didnt think this was April 1st. WTF


----------



## -ROM-

If this thread was an dog it would have been put down by now!


----------



## moh

definately a awesome thread lol


----------



## Abbo1986

Never seen it, funniest thread ever!!!


----------



## jezza

vxrmarc said:


> I have a mountfield princess in rosso red......Hmmmm...:speechles


Have you forgotten there's porn on the internet too? 

Jenna Jameson OR Detailing the Mountfield.

(If you decide on the Mountfield, will you do my Flymo when you've finished :thumb: )


----------



## MikeTDI

even if this was done for a laugh, you have FAR too much time on your hands. And judging by the number of used cotton buds in 1 picture, i dont think you are joking. Is there not specialists you can see about this? Or would you end up polishing them?


----------



## petenaud

mental


----------



## chris l

lol :buffer:


----------



## swompdonkey

OMG ROFL:lol:


----------



## RenesisEvo

Genius - easily one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time. Love the final photographs...


----------



## petenaud

I vote - thread of the year.

:speechles


----------



## thermoacc

Excellent!!...not ashamed to say I detailed my laptop now! Nice 1


----------



## iceman98

thats awsome lol best detail of the year


----------



## MadOnVaux!

LMAO....and i thought i was bad using AG SRP on my MGR V8, Escort Cosworth and Ferrari F50....























































...Die-casts!


----------



## uberbmw

LMFAO! Awesome pics at the end LOL!!


----------



## changed

rofl...

i have one of them purple jobs, feel free to have a go on mine as well :0


----------



## [email protected]

cant wait to see those pics being used to sell a dyson ebay by someone other than yourself


----------



## BMW^Z4

Amazing work ........................................................... .....................................................................................................


----------



## misterb

You are the Don of detailing nice one :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

That was so funny, it has really made my day.


----------



## hmi1750

Oh Dear!

having said that, fantastic job, mine needs a major clean too.. though I have replaced the filters.


----------



## Kadir

Might not be a new thread, but it certainly is an awesome one!! :thumb:


----------



## jay w

I have just pissed myself laughing for the last 40 minutes, this is classic comedy.....

Admire your dedication


----------



## charlie_51

good lord no

every one say

GOOD LORD


----------



## tez162003

so lets see how its fared after a year then. you do any maintenance details to keep it tip top?


----------



## Streeto

wtf, you have too much time on your hands lol!


----------



## jimmy_b_84

thats is brilliant and thats why were such a great nation LOL

we all start somewhere lol


----------



## Piratez

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Great job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monkeyboy24

you are a legend vxrmarc love the astra and hove but wat drivers better?


----------



## J9NY X

now thats attention to detail!! lol.


----------



## andysri

nice job mate


----------



## Ian D

Mad as a bottle of crisps


----------



## Lloydy

Mental stuff :thumb:


----------



## GeeJay

:lol: the car park shots cracked me up. Is the Swissvax still beading?


----------



## Ian D

I heard that the Dyson is a write off


----------



## Troon

Nice work. I've just stripped and cleaned mine - APC, MFs and brushes. No waxing or polishing, mind.

However, I'm surprised you didn't take yours apart a bit more. My older model came apart without tools into at least 18 separately-cleanable parts, allowing me to get right into the nooks and crannies. For example, you cleaned your HEPA filter lid with cotton buds - I just removed the lid and washed it in the sink, took the filter out and gave it a good shake 'n' brush (that one isn't meant to get wet) and wiped out the plastics beneath it.

I'm just waiting for the top foam filter to dry in the airing cupboard before firing it up again - hopefully it'll work like new.


----------



## -ROM-

reported.


----------



## Brazo

rmorgan84 said:


> reported.


banned!


----------



## tamson

wfenix said:


> marc you are a fantastic detailer and am a big admirer of your work with the wax but this is bordering on insanityt and now i feel you should be locked up until your head is sorted mate big lol.


oh yes i agree :lol:


----------



## R1CBM

Lmao :-o


----------



## ChrisJD

That is hilarious:lol:

What a brillant job though.

The Vacman:buffer:

Is the missus still allowed to use it now, in case it gets dirty?:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## GIZTO29

Class! I did wash mine once when i was selling it. They get manky lol and its amazing how many battle scars the wife inflicts on them!


----------



## jenks

Sad but funnt at the same time.
If your that bored you could always detail my car with that attention to detail.


----------



## mrseddymx3

ROFLMAO

Awesome I must get the other half to detail my hoover......meh maybe not he is the only one who uses it anyway


----------



## TSL 333

you are one sick mo fo!! that said, some guys at my work have been having a good laugh at this thread!!!


----------



## Modmedia

Legend! Made my day!


----------



## col85

that first pic of the animal in the car park......

a stroke of genius!!


----------



## adam87

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

your fookin bananas!! great stuff haha!

was such a funny read, and then seeing final pics in an underground car park, LOL! i nearly wet myself :lol:


----------



## SXI

I have the urge now to polish Henry with some SRP :buffer: after reading that....


----------



## Teabag

i once polished my plastic gaggia coffee machine with 3M polish.... no joke either


----------



## dholdi

col85 said:


> that first pic of the animal in the car park......
> 
> a stroke of genius!!


Absolutely - that has just made my night :thumb:


----------



## illeagalhunter

This take OCD to a whole new level.

*My third clue is a small ford car with less orange peel than it originally had*(last)


----------



## Guest

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

old thread but this is top class!!!!


----------



## Danno1975

Brilliant, great write up, been eyeing up our Dyson recently and should have posted up my detail of our Jane Slalom pram for its new pilot, or my pre season Golf club correction detail .

Keep up the OCD matey..


----------



## Leemack

:lol:

Very good


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Jeez that was so funny especially the car park pictures. Nice to see the old threads coming back.

Loved the bit about snow foaming the microwave, PMSL!!!!


----------



## moshinho

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## rsdan1984

thats absolutley hilarious!! wheres the before and after pics of the accident with the skirting board?!


----------



## tzotzo

what's next dude?

the TV set?


nice work there


----------



## alxg

Brilliant, that made me chuckle no end :thumb::thumb:


----------



## PLuKE

Looks nice, Love the flake. Clearance doesnt look very good, How did you manage to get it over the speed hump, Did you ask the carpark attendent for some wood to help?.



It did make me smile when its sitting in the carpark, I hope nobody was watching you lol.

Luke


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

PLuKE said:


> Looks nice, Love the flake. Clearance doesnt look very good, How did you manage to get it over the speed hump, Did you ask the carpark attendent for some wood to help?.
> 
> Luke


Luckily it has active suspension and when i leab back it leant back also and sucked its way over.

You are all obviously aware i waxed it too heavily and it internally combusted


----------



## PLuKE

Thats good, Was the an optional extra or standard kit on the Dyson Animal?.

Shame, Maybe the vents you waxed causing the air to enter at a high velocity causing a failure. RIP.....

Luke


----------



## Danno1975

vxrmarc said:


> Luckily it has active suspension and when i leab back it leant back also and sucked its way over.
> 
> You are all obviously aware i waxed it too heavily and it internally combusted


ohhh dear


----------



## Devoncupra

LMFAO is all I can say!!!! :thumb:


----------



## RSAsh

youve actually lost your marbles lol did you not find them in the dyson? lol


----------



## mundo

classic

mundo


----------



## Guest

vxrmarc said:


> You are all obviously aware i waxed it too heavily and it internally combusted


i too think its buggerd :lol: top thread!!


----------



## zepp85

pmsl at this photo , superb !!








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bunji81

I chuckled away like a good un reading this, loving the car park pics. Quality :lol:


----------



## Reds

:doublesho:doubleshoHoly thread resurrection Batman:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## herbiedacious

thank god someone else is as sad as me,dont feel so guilty about spending an entire rainy weekend detailing the whole kitchen now!I think we should have a domestic section on DW. Oooh,look,the dogs **** is a bit grubby, wheres my DA and camera?


----------



## cawsey20

God is a bit of a thread ressurection !..

I think this is due to me posting it on RSowners club lol..


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

herbiedacious said:


> thank god someone else is as sad as me,dont feel so guilty about spending an entire rainy weekend detailing the whole kitchen now!I think we should have a domestic section on DW. Oooh,look,the dogs **** is a bit grubby, wheres my DA and camera?


Good man!!!
Who said Detailing had to be solely to with cars , nothing better than a nice shiny Smeg fridge which incidently are about 20 microns thicker than whirlpools etc :argie:


----------



## swest0223

I LOL'D.... Excellent Job! :thumb:


----------



## Lister

Now that's funny - I might have ago at my shiny Acer laptop case!


----------



## donkeydave

That is one of the funniest things i have seen all day .Thankyou


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Your welcome Dave :thumb:
Nearly 100,000 hits from a hoover isnt bad is it hahahahaha...


----------



## xcJohn

donkeydave said:


> That is one of the funniest things i have seen all day .Thankyou


All day?

Been a long time since I hurt laughing. The care you took over the choice of wax...this is awesome. I used SRP on the TV cabinet once. This is a whole new challenge....where's that Dyson Ball...:lol:


----------



## petemattw

I actually find this thread inspiring me to detail my Dyson. Very worried by the comment regarding snowfoaming the microwave :$


----------



## kenny1775

Lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitey172

:lol: I loved that :lol:


----------



## Dohnut

Haha pure comedy. I am disappointed though that despite using good quality products, some of your tools are nothing more than cost cutting exercises. I mean if that was mines there is no way I would use ordinary cotton buds when the dodo juice onces are so readily available and give a much better finish as proven on mythbusters the other week. I'm afraid after seeing that I could no longer take your detail seriously and feel you have simply let yourself and DW down.


----------



## brobbo

OMg i just pissed myself, the car park photos did it for me LMAO


----------



## James88

Haha Brilliant !!!! I love the car park shots


----------



## Pk777

That shud be in a thread " weirdest things detailed" lol


----------



## Railsbrough

That's made my day!


----------



## Jiffy

I love the after shots! Nice one


----------



## Trip tdi

that is some serious next level detailing there, credit to you, you can do my dyson anyday lol...


----------



## Andy.

Pure klass, right down to the car park photoshoot. :lol:


----------



## simonfoy

Car park photoshoot is genius. Also washed it using the two cup method. OMG PMSL. Haven't laughed so much in years. You're a tonic mate


----------



## Big Buffer

I thought i was mad but you sir are a riot. I have a lawnmower that needs doing if you fancy it.:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious

willwad82 said:


> I thought i was mad but you sir are a riot. I have a lawnmower that needs doing if you fancy it.:thumb:


 Been there,done it! Check out thread titled 1960's Panther.


----------



## Mr Orgasmo

:lol: The 2 cup method lollllll.
Great finishing touch in a car park under car park lighting. lollll


----------



## ITHAQVA

Heavenly, you are certifiable, bloody marvellous mate :thumb: :lol:


----------



## VTY

When can you do mine ?


----------



## davesei

ive been howling for about 10 mins now this has really tickled my fancy ...what a great thread ...and the results speak for them selfs really ...BUT u must be on some type of register maybe the mental one lmao ..good job


----------



## 20vKarlos

thats awesome... absolutely fantastic!!! HAHAHA


----------



## alfatronics

Lol!!

Actually ROFL!!!

Good job I must admit!


----------



## davec

this ranks up as one of the best details ive ever seen!! tell me no-one saw you taking photos of a dyson in a car park!!


----------



## StevieR32

Carpark shoot is brilliant, PMSL!!!!


----------



## porschebloke

Seen it all now !!!
Job well done though


----------



## AJ02

This is possibly one of the best things I have ever seen, tip my hat to you sir.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Cheers


----------



## adf27

The Tesco pics really brought out the purple :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

hahahahaha....


----------



## adf27

Did anyone see you in the car park and give you some seriously funny looks as to why you were taking pictures of a Dyson in a car park?? :lol::lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Only all the clubbers as its under a nightclub , i just did it in the name of detailing and wth a brazen face ignored them all calling me a sad basteward.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing

I have litterally just weed a little! 


Amazing thanks!!!


Chris


----------



## -Raven-

Hahaha! Epic detail thread!!! 

Love the car park pics!


----------



## BenSchultzGSi

That made me smile top job looks better than when it left the factory


----------



## Foxx

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## Otter Smacker

Brilliant thread.:lol:

I know the thread's old, but this certainly brought a happy smile to a less cheery day.

Glad this thread's still alive.


----------



## Nally

This thread actually made my day.


----------



## gatman

lol thats great, maybe we should have a show and shine Dyson section at Waxstock??


----------



## Bristle Hound

My wife hasn't stopped laughing for 1/2 an hour after reading this :lol:

Graet thread and very funny.

Swissvax on a Dyson ...

Great shots in the car park :thumb:


----------



## alexj

Only the best products for the 'best hoover' 

Hilarious ! Love it


----------



## tones61

using the two cup method to wash,:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:

:thumb:

:thumb:


----------



## pharmed

hahahahaha wtf


----------



## griffin1907

HOLY THREAD REVIVAL !!!!!

made me laugh out loud again though


----------



## Moggytom

that is ace ! haha


----------



## Tsubodai

Brilliant


----------



## VWman

Brilliant lol


----------



## rojer386

Brilliant!!

The car park photo shoot did it for me. 

Well done mate.


----------



## MattTurton

hahaha quality write up mark!!!


----------



## T.D.K

I'm actually speechless.

Especially the final car park pics :lol:


----------



## scrapchallenge

I remember this thread from years ago but just had to log in again for the first time in ages to confess I just detailed a second hand Hoover my sister gave me  it started off just wanting to clean it up (it came from a home with 2 dogs & 6 cats), but I got a bit carried away.

It took all my willpower to resist breaking out the cotton wool buds but I confess that fine bristle brushes were employed . . .

I may not be able to do cars any more (I'm disabled now so have taught the other half to do it instead), but still can't resist detailing random stuff (like my model cars, and now the Hoover lol)

Kirsty


----------



## jimbatt

Genuine LOL there!!!


----------



## Tiggersmith

Check out the flake he said but which one? ;-p


----------



## Kiashuma

:lol::lol::lol: Love it. Can I ask what did you use to dress the tyres :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sarah

Hahaha that's brilliant! Especially the car park shots :lol:


----------



## Scott Harris

N U T T E R :lol:


----------



## Mr.Mint

You are a bloody legend man lol.

Great write up and one that should be posted on youtube for sure!


----------



## Bmpaul

Fantastic turn round! Hope the client was pleased with the results.....


----------



## Ryboy_23

Love it


----------



## Patr1ck

WHY!!!!!!!lol


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Patr1ck said:


> WHY!!!!!!!lol


http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/27213192.jpg


----------



## Buckweed

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jonny_R

Haha brilliant write up

Back when you had the VXR too hey Mark!


----------



## 182_Blue

bump.


----------



## Sam6er

This had me in stitches. Love the car park shots :lol::lol::lol:
Top work :thumb:


----------



## djberney

I don't know why this was resurrected but I'm glad it was - brilliant. Although I did come on expecting to see you had detailed an actual animal. Was thinking the family pet or some other random animal had gotten the treatment. Sheepskin mitt to wash a sheep kind of deal.
Although I have been known to use a bit of SRP on Scalextric cars - I'm sure it makes them go faster!


----------



## macca666

djberney said:


> I don't know why this was resurrected but I'm glad it was - brilliant. Although I did come on expecting to see you had detailed an actual animal. Was thinking the family pet or some other random animal had gotten the treatment. Sheepskin mitt to wash a sheep kind of deal.
> Although I have been known to use a bit of SRP on Scalextric cars - I'm sure it makes them go faster!


Post #11 onwards...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=407537


----------

